# New Cube Type X-Cube



## RC_Pilot_2011 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 4Chan (Aug 6, 2009)

This isnt new, or creative.

Edges only cubes have been around for yearssss.


----------



## (X) (Aug 6, 2009)

I think someone have made this before


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2009)

Not new. Sorry


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 6, 2009)

That's not an X-Cube
THIS is an X-cube

[/Australian accent]

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/download/file.php?id=11807&mode=view


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 6, 2009)

a Lot of people made this before.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2009)

not new. not new. not new.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 6, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> That's not an X-Cube
> THIS is an X-cube
> 
> [/Australian accent]
> ...



does that rotate around the corners and sides? wow.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 6, 2009)

"Nobody else came up with this idea."?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 6, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > That's not an X-Cube
> ...



It's not an X-Cube. It's a Super-X, and it's like a combination of a 2x2 and a Dino Cube.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 6, 2009)

lol so i was right. lol wow. I don't even want to try that.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's about the best puzzle ever made.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 6, 2009)

lol
How do you solve it?
just give me an idea lol now you've got me wanting to do it.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 6, 2009)

The 'X-cube' is so un-new that even I have made it before.


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it just me or did he sound like one of those stereotypical blondes that always sound like they're asking a question?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 6, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol
> How do you solve it?
> just give me an idea lol now you've got me wanting to do it.



http://users.skynet.be/gelatinbrain/Applets/Magic Polyhedra/ranking.htm#3.4.2
Give it a shot


----------



## RC_Pilot_2011 (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh well. If it makes everyone happy, I took my video off youtube.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 10, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol
> How do you solve it?
> just give me an idea lol now you've got me wanting to do it.


Solve first layer intuitively, second layer with commutators involving alternating dino and 2x2 moves with setups if necessary.


----------



## Ewks (Aug 10, 2009)

RC_Pilot_2011 said:


> Oh well. If it makes everyone happy, I took my video off youtube.



I would have liked to see it. Make a new video about the cube just showing it off. I'm sure it's a cool cube there's just nothing new about it. Next time you make a thread like this make sure that something you're claiming new really is new. Most of the "new" algs, methods, puzzles etc. have been thought about before.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Aug 10, 2009)

cool NOOOT!!...


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 10, 2009)

this is the x cube

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14415


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually... if you want to nit pick so much..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IoxnX-ttkg
That is the X-cube


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS LOOKS LIKE THE BEST THING *EVER!!!!!!!!!!!* all of these other haters just don't understand the epicness of this masterpiece!!!!!


----------



## EricReese (Feb 12, 2011)

cannon4747 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS LOOKS LIKE THE BEST THING *EVER!!!!!!!!!!!* all of these other haters just don't understand the epicness of this masterpiece!!!!!


 
Sigh, here we go again.


----------

